# Landline



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone has a solution please? 

Firstly, I'm a technophobe. :confused2:

There are overhead phone cables in this village, but not where my 2 neighbours and I are, but the house 8 feet away has. 

Apparently Cytanet say that due to EU Directives, the cable will now have to go underground at a cost of 2,000 euro. Ouch!! 

I'm not able to use Skype as the connection is too slow, unable to send images, and incoming emails take forever to come through, that assuming that I can get connected. I find 6am a good time to go on.

Any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you after a landline or an Internet connection?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I' m not really bothered about the landline except as a means to an end, to make cheaper calls to the UK and be able to use Skype, it cuts off after about 20 secs, and thats not even a video call, sometimes I can't get connected to the internet and when I do, it's painfully slow, takes ages to send an email, some emails look like they have gone, but aren't delivered. My neighbour tells me today that he is trying to get an ariel fitted, it will cost about 30 euros a month, he too has Skype.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so you are after an Internet solution. Have you tried anyone else other than Cytanet such as Primetel? They may be able to offer a solution.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a solution please?
> 
> ...


We also have no land line as we have no road!! Apparently all new developments after 2008 must have underground telephone lines. ( EU directive to all providers) We too have over ground phone cables feet away which we cannot be connected to. So we have satellite internet, which we were hoping was a temporary measure as it is quite pricey, but reliable, still no Skype but quite fast, enough for usual internet use, photos, file downloading etc.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> Ok so you are after an Internet solution. Have you tried anyone else other than Cytanet such as Primetel? They may be able to offer a solution.


Thank you for your reply.

Sorry for the slow response, but we have had no internet connection for 8 days after the storms, even now we are all having to use our laptops outside to enable us to use another server in the village.

No, haven't tried anyone else, but will look at Primetel.


----------

